# What's your mistype history?



## OP (Oct 22, 2016)

I was mistyped as ISTP years ago...


----------



## lolalalah (Aug 1, 2015)

INTP. Only once. Three years ago or so. I'd gotten intj few times before and every time after, though.


----------



## Chantel (Apr 14, 2016)

The only one I was mistyped as before was INFP.


----------



## Peppermint Mocha (Jun 19, 2011)

I was typed as *INFP* when I first joined PerC. That fit like a glove for many years...then more years later, it didn't...

I am *ISFP* now


----------



## dukaalmaar (Dec 27, 2016)

ISTP, INTP, INFP, ENFP... yeah, this is why I don't like the tests


----------



## Ardielley (Aug 4, 2013)

I've actually always identified as my current type. I typed myself well before I knew about functions, though, so it was a bit of dumb luck on my part that the type I initially decided on happened to be the correct one. That's not to say there weren't moments where I didn't question myself after learning the functions, but it was never enough to make me truly reconsider my type.


----------



## Exquisitor (Sep 15, 2015)

I don't think I've ever been typed as other than INTJ, or had any strong doubts about the results of tests. The four preferences are just so obvious in my whole way of thinking, dealing with information and decision-making, there's not a lot of ambiguity.


----------



## NiamhD (Dec 3, 2013)

A couple times I was typed as an ESTP, and I think once I was typed as INTP (though, it may have been a different type... ISFP? I don't remember). But, most of the time I am typed correctly.


----------



## heymoon (Nov 26, 2016)

The very first time I ever took a Myers-Briggs personality quiz online, I got INTJ. I started taking more later, and kept getting INFJ/INFP. After I finally looked into functions I came to the conclusion that I am none of those. It was kinda surprising, I thought for sure I would've been an intuiting type, haha.


----------



## Dewdrop (Feb 3, 2017)

I was initially typed as INFJ (official MBTI), borderline I/E and J/P. But online/unofficial MB-style dichotomy quizzes always returned ENFP. Observers started typing me as a Se user (ENFJ, INFJ, ESFP or ISFP)... I even got some ESTP & ISTP guesses thrown in. But my own self-reflection points toward ISFP. I have to admit that my MB style dichotomies and Jungian cognitive function analysis don't agree with one another. So, with MBTI I'm most likely NFP, but with Jungian functions I'm more likely a Fi-Se-Ni-Te ISFP. Hope that doesn't sound too ridiculous or uneducated.


----------



## OP (Oct 22, 2016)

Dewdrop said:


> I have to admit that my MB style dichotomies and Jungian cognitive function analysis don't agree with one another. So, with MBTI I'm most likely NFP, but with Jungian functions I'm more likely a Fi-Se-Ni-Te ISFP. Hope that doesn't sound too ridiculous or uneducated.


It's not ridiculous at all! It's definitely possible to be an ISFP with well developed Ni.


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

I'm purposely mistyped right now.


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

INTP, INFP, INFJ once I think, and ISFP (that is if me and others are wrong about me being one)


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

I've never been mis-typed.


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

The first MB test I did I got INTP and then I got all sad when it said I might have some emotional distance or something with my partner XD
But soon after I typed as INFP and generally gotten it in every test since.


----------



## blood roots (Oct 29, 2013)

All of them probably.


----------



## Stellafera (Jan 19, 2015)

ISTJ was the longest mistype. Have been mistyped as ISFJ and INTP as short "WTF AM I?" guesses.

I feel like my typing journey was backwards.


----------



## FoggyEyes (Jan 14, 2017)

Is it about personal inner mistype or about external feedbacks and unsolicited typings from people? 
If it's about personal journey, I tested as lots and lots of things. 
Then I decided to undergo an MBTI training to see what the original test was like and their methods of typing. 

So I was officially certified as INTJ after those 2 days but I had an awkward impression that I had more knowledge of functions than the MBTI practitioner who assessed me. 

I don't fit any MBTI description 100% but would rather be a mix of INFJ, INTJ, INFP and INTP. 
Socionics works better for me to be honest.


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

Everything. ENFP, ENTJ, INTJ, INTP, ESTP, ESFP, ISTP, ISFP and ISTJ. (Someone diagnosed ISTJ based on photographs; I hadn't worn contact lenses for a month, and couldn't see more than a few inches in front of my face.)


----------



## Katie Koopa (Jun 25, 2014)

I think I've scored as pretty much all introverted types on tests at least once, as well as ENTP a couple times for some reason. 

Types I've mistyped myself as were ISFJ, ISTJ, then INTJ.


----------



## Jordgubb (Oct 5, 2013)

Peppermint Mocha said:


> However I went through some very traumatic experiences over the years so I think that played a part in the change


Same._​ I literally "tried out" every type I couldn't rule out. Once I allowed myself to dig deep it was so obvious. I was like whoa. _


----------



## Lionfart (Feb 17, 2017)

I took the original test in the _Please Understand Me_ book published in the 80s, and my type stuck. I mean _stuck._ Both for me and my brother - he hasn't ever really been as interested in MBTI theory but understands it enough (as any INTJ would,) but both of us were homeschooled and raised in an envoirment that despite it's challenges, definitely allowed us to be ourselves. I think that's why it's so easy for us to understand ourselves and "be" ourselves, thus leading to no mistyping in our course. The only person that had any real trouble typing themselves was my father - me and my mom had to take the test for him to get the correct ISTP typing, which I think if you know him, makes a lot of sense on both counts. XD


----------



## felina (Mar 28, 2017)

I was mistyped as INTJ several times because of my anxiety and depression.


----------



## sometimes (Dec 26, 2013)

I've never typed myself as anything but INTP. I've questioned it though sure.. I got INTP on the first test I took before I knew about cognitive functions. I also got INFP as a very close second on that test though. I did question a bit later if I used Fi instead (I've also since entertained the idea of other types too) but once really understand the functions INTP was the only which fitted anyway. So yeah never mistyped as anything.


----------



## Sailor Mars (Mar 26, 2017)

ENxP, xSTP and INTJ.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

I've been all over the board.

1. INTJ: Because people said so after my first questionnaire back in 2013.
2. ISTJ: Because that's what I tested as back in 2013.
3. ESTJ: Because I was convinced I was an STJ and going through an extrovert phase. (I really didn't know much about typology.)
4. ISTP: Because that's what I started testing as in 2015.
5. ISFP: Because people said so after my second questionnaire, and I was really emotional and Fi-ish during this time.
6. ESFP: Because my Se seemed higher than my Fi and my Te seemed higher than my Ni. Or so I thought.
7. Next came a time of exploring other types, including INFP, INTP, and ISFJ.
8. Then I tried out ESTP for some time and then ISTJ all over again.
9. Back to ISTP, and I think this is accurate, or close enough.


----------



## Navvy Jay (Mar 21, 2017)

INFP

I never realized how much I mentally schedule and plan


----------



## FoggyEyes (Jan 14, 2017)

I get weirded out when I seen people going all over the place through all the 16 types. I suspect it's because they don't get the theory properly, have problems with assessing themselves and especially lack the needed retrospectiveness? Otherwise how can you reasonably explain that the same person can consider so many options?


----------



## OHtheNovelty (Aug 14, 2016)

Always been ISTP. Describes me to a T. Only once have I been mistyped as a INTP.
Makes sense, since I'm a borderline Sensor. Took the test on 16Personalities every blue moon and was 53% Sensor (or around that number) every time.


----------



## Librarylady (Mar 11, 2017)

Mistyped INTJ several times


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

The first time I ever took a test, I answered questions like "Deadlines seem like relative, rather than absolute, importance to you: Yes or No?" based on what I thought the correct answer was "Yes" instead of the answer that reflected my personal life, so I got a 3% preference for J (51.5% vs 48.5%) and ran with that until I realized that I was an INTP *trying* to be an INTJ.


----------



## crazitaco (Apr 9, 2010)

Infp, mistyped as an isfp once or twice.


----------



## Snowflake Minuet (Feb 20, 2016)

INFJ, mistyped as ISFJ, INTJ, INFP


----------



## Sailor Mars (Mar 26, 2017)

KarmaButterfly said:


> ENxP, xSTP and INTJ.


Ok, so xSTP was right:brocoli:


----------



## OP (Oct 22, 2016)

FoggyEyes said:


> I get weirded out when I seen people going all over the place through all the 16 types. I suspect it's because they don't get the theory properly, have problems with assessing themselves and especially lack the needed retrospectiveness? Otherwise how can you reasonably explain that the same person can consider so many options?


Probably a mixture of all of the above, and I suspect that certain types may be more likely to go through this than others. It's not that uncommon though. In fact, I'm not 100% sure of my type, but I'm going with what seems to fit the most according to what I've observed about myself so far.


----------



## Pendorah (Mar 26, 2017)

I've taken the test SO many times (kind of hoping for a "cooler" result, I guess, haha). I have always gotten INFP, except with one Facebook quiz where I got INFJ.


----------



## catharsiis (Mar 27, 2017)

First thought I was an ISFP for a couple years, then thought I was ESFP for a short while.... Then, I thought I was INFP for about a year or so, now I've recently realized I actually am a shy ENFP.


----------



## SunflowerGarden (Aug 20, 2020)

I thought I was ENFP for a long time (still could be idk) because my friend said I was, but just about every test I take since then gives me INFP (and the occasional ISFP, and one weird one that gave me two different results for the times I took it)

The very first test I took when I was around 12 I think (16Personalities) gave me INFJ and I thought I was that for a while.


----------



## ImpossibleHunt (May 30, 2020)

I was mistyped as an INFJ for a couple of years. Like lots of other people, that was the result I got from the _16Personalities_ test, and various other tests around that time frame gave me the same result. I also largely identified with dominant introverted intuition, and felt like my way of thinking made sense for the first time in my life. I also identified with being a clutz and being insecure with my peformance (extroverted sensing inferior), so I felt largely at home for a while. 

But as I learned that almost all of the online tests are not accurate (50% at most), and that I really have some trouble trusting my own insights (Ti) and being socially present (Fe), I decided to re-evaluate things on my own. I noticed that I structured my day to be as energy efficient as possible, and to get the stuff I don't care about done quickly, so that I can focus on what I want to. I also noticed that I tend to gather information that I *deem* to be important, instead of researching things and reading for the simple sake of learning. I think Ti users develop their own inner system to interpret the information around them, which the same can't be said for me. I largely don't care about things, until I find a way to frame it into a specific abstract plan, and then I tend to organize my life around that plan. 

I also noticed that I am utterly socially incompetent. There is no way I was a secondary Fe user. My family has a habit of naming me "Ross" (the character off of _Friends_), because I had no social awareness whatsoever. 
While I try to stay out of trouble and neutral, I have had no problem arguing with people, and ignoring social convention. I have argued with respected elderly family members about various subjects, walked away from social gatherings with little to no explanation besides "I was bored", and I have (unintentionally) insulted friends. 

I decided to get professionally typed by a youtuber by the name of _Cognitive Personality Theory_. The main reason I chose him was because he was an INFJ with a extremely well-developed Ti, which was something I previously identified with. 
After speaking with him for a couple of weeks, he came to the conclusion that I was an INTJ (with his second guess being INFJ). He cited my priority of being efficient with my time (even if it is spent doing nothing but conserving energy), and my knowledge and suppression of my true inner feelings (Fi) to be evidence of this.

Sure enough, after I did some more reflection and studying on my own (and developing a more healthy worldview), I found that the INTJ personality type was a much better fit for me. 
Of course, I often check back every few or so months, just to be sure. But so far, I am relatively confident in my conclusion.


----------



## eeo (Aug 25, 2020)

INFJ. Never felt quite right until I looked more into cognitive functions. INFP felt better. But I might be an ISFP in denial. I have a hard time relating to Se, though.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I thought maybe ENFP or INTP before I was typed as an ENTP, so I was pretty close.


----------



## TKDfan888 (Aug 3, 2020)

*My Mistype History: *

ISTJ: This is what I got when I took a short MBTI dichotomy test for the first time.
INFJ: I may be an INFJ, but it is not likely. I related to a bunch of stereotypes about INFJs (being obsessive, being moralistic, being an extroverted introvert, and feeling "misunderstood").
INTJ: I didn't want to be an INFJ so I mistyped myself as that.
ESTJ: People have typed me as ESTJ because I am very task-oriented, driven, leadership-oriented, and I have a good memory. People have also said that my emotional reactions under stress and moralism could indicate Fi inferior.
ENTJ: See ESTJ but replace "having a good memory" with "having visions for the future."
I just bounced between ESTJ, ISTJ, and INFJ after that. I have a very vague idea of what my type is.


----------



## Glittris (May 15, 2020)

I got mistyped as INFJ rather often, and even today I get mistyped as INFP very often. ~_~

One does not simply just...
[Insert image of Aragorn doing the -C hand gesture here]
...do a MBTI-test to know who they are.

It is actually true, many times I have doubts if I am actually a very weird INFP or a very antisocial INFJ. Mistyping happens for me even today, even when I am trying to be careful with answering each question in a test.

One time I got mistyped as INTP, but that was probably due to a really busy workday, and I was not entirely myself.


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

First ever MBTI test result was ISFP though I've never had it again after that.
For a few years after I kept getting INFP. I was pretty content with that.
There was a small period where I was seriously considering xNTP because I kept upsetting a bunch of INFPs within my circle with my impersonal logic which I suppose can seem insensitive.

One of the INFPs suggested I was an INFJ based on a video they saw of me, I didn't know much of anything about INFJs back then so I was mostly confused by this, I decided to have a break from MBTI and eventually I came back to it and decided to look more into the INFJ stuff and I think it suits me actually so it's stuck around. This has made me sometimes wonder if I'm an INTJ though because I see a bunch of similarities but I do think my thinking style is more Ti than Te. I just want things to click internally and make sense to me.

I've always wanted to try being professionally typed though, I wonder if they would concur with the INFP.


----------



## 556155 (Apr 29, 2020)

Going by the dichotomies, I tested ENTP (!) then INTP, then INFP.


----------

